
The 5K, Not the Marathon, Is the Ideal Race - chakintosh
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-5k-not-the-marathon-is-the-ideal-race/
======
franciscojgo
They are all good and all will help improve each other's time. I have only
done 5Ks but I have been increasing mileage and plan to run a half for the
first time. I run almost half marathon distance (8-10 miles) just to train for
my 5K pace.

I am sure if I stay hooked on the sport I will eventually do a full one and
5ks will seem boring. Hell, a 18-22 min 5k workout can get really boring
quick.

